

Toshiba launching SCiB batteries in March: 5 min charge, 10 year lifespan - ingenium
http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/11/toshiba-launching-scib-batteries-in-march-5-min-charge-10-year/

======
aswanson
If I read right the charge doesn't last that long, right? Just the amount of
cycles it can go through.

~~~
ingenium
I was under the impression that it lasts as long as a typical Li-ion battery
of the same capacity. The initial market is apparently batteries for electric
cars, so they would have to last a reasonable amount of time.

------
rms
I hope the new era of better batteries starts soon.

